# Solution to Sticking Brake Caliper?



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Our PF is an SE, so it has disc brakes on the back. Yesterday I noticed that unmistakable hot brake smell, and traced it to one rear wheel. The rim was hot enough that I didn't dare touch the rotor, but the wheel wasn't smoking.

So I took the wheel off, and tapped on the caliper with a heavy hammer enough to be able to see that it was moving. I could see that it was moving about the thickness of a piece of paper when the parking brake was applied and released. I put some oil on the exposed spots where the caliper moves against the frame around the brake, whatever that's called.

After a much longer drive today, during which I checked it occasionally, the rim stayed cool, but I could tell the rotor was hotter than on the other rear wheel.

Now, we're just about to sell the truck, so I don't want to spend a whole lot on overhauling the brakes. They work fine except for this, and I also don't want it to be a problem right away for whomever buys it.

What is the minimum I can do to fix this problem? Is there a lubricant made for dealing with sticking calipers?

Thanks


----------



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

I haven't had a problem with the brakes in my pathfinder, but i did have a 92 dodge dakota with horrific brake problems and one of those problems was sticky calipers on the front end. I never did find a particularily good solution to the problem nor have i ever found a special lube for this and eventually had to replace them because they were seized, but i did do one thing that helped a little. That was to take the caliper off the rotor and pulled the pads off and moved it out as far as possible using the brake and then WD-40 the hell out of it and all the moving points of the caliper then press it back in with a c-clamp, then move it in and out all the way a couple times more. I'm not sure if this works in all cases but it made my truck work long enough for me to save money for new calipers.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

I haven't had this trouble with ours, but you might want to try using some brake caliper lube on the sliding parts - specifically the pins/bolts that the floating caliper slides on. It is a special (at least in name) lube that should be available at any local parts store - i.e. Canadian Tire, PartSource, Piston Ring, etc.

Just remember that you want to be careful not to get oil or grease onto the surface of the rotors or onto the actual brake pad material. The oil will contaminate the brake pad material and cause it to get VERY sticky, and your breaks will bind for sure.

So, give the brake lube a try, it may just solve your problem.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, but they came a bit late as I took it to our trusty mechanic yesterday. He understood my position of wanting it to work properly for a few months, but not spend a bunch of money on it. So he loosened up the parts that were binding, and I believe he lubricated them as Zilverado suggested.

After the drive home, they were still cool. (And the mechanic refused to take any money for the work.)


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

X-Traction said:


> ...After the drive home, they were still cool. (And the mechanic refused to take any money for the work.)


Excellent!! So who's this mechanic - - oh wait, he's 1500 miles away, probably not worth the trip... :loser: :loser: 

Anyway, I'm glad it worked out for you and *HANG ON TO THAT MECHANIC!!!*


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Zilverado said:


> Excellent!! So who's this mechanic - - oh wait, he's 1500 miles away, probably not worth the trip... :loser: :loser:
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad it worked out for you and *HANG ON TO THAT MECHANIC!!!*


Well, we have this car that had its automatic transmission serviced by mistake by a Speedy shop. In doing so, they managed to crack the cast aluminum casing. (Long horror story) I got a BCAA referral to a transmission shop to install a replacement casing (which Speedy ultimately paid for). Anyway, that place is called Coast Automatic, in Burnaby BC, but the fellow who did the transmission only does transmissions. Working out of the same shop is a fellow called Tim, who is a college auto shop instructor. Tim is our mechanic of choice now.

Btw, you can tell you've taken your automatic problems to the right place when the mechanic comes out of the back wearing surgical gloves.


----------

